# Getting a 20" iMac G5



## Noonster (Nov 30, 2004)

Getting one of these ASAP - Spec below







Summary

 1GB DDR400 SDRAM - 2 DIMMs
 160GB Serial ATA drive
 AirPort Extreme Card
 Bluetooth Module + Wireless Keyboard & Mouse + Mac OS
 AppleCare Protection Plan for iMac/eMac
 20-inch TFT display
 1.8GHz PowerPC G5
 DVD-R/CD-RW drive
 GeForce FX 5200 Ultra - 64MB DDR

Price: £1,503.83
VAT: £263.17
Subtotal: £1,767.00
Usually dispatched:
2 - 3 weeks

Free Shipping

What are peoples thoughts on these??


----------



## Noonster (Nov 30, 2004)

Spoke to the nice lady at apple today about ordering the spec i posted and she said, as soon as your ready to go ahead we can finalise details and i can sort you out some discount..

I said discount... sounds good to me - what we talking.

She said half price RAM upgrade

That means a saving of £75 for me


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 30, 2004)

Sounds good!
However, I would pick my Mac with the lowest ram so I can upgrade by myself. It will be a lot cheaper than the AppleStore. But that's why they gave you the discount on ram, I guess.
Finalize it and send us a short review.


----------



## Viro (Nov 30, 2004)

Some bugger in my department received his iMac about 2 weeks ago. It's just like yours, iMac G5 20" with all the works. Felt like kicking his teeth in as he never stops smiling now .


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Nov 30, 2004)

Viro said:
			
		

> Felt like kicking his teeth in as he never stops smiling now .


A bit violent  - where's the love for your fellow Mac user?  

Kap


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 30, 2004)

hehe, I only love other Mac fellows that are worse equipped (in terms of mac hardware).


----------



## Viro (Nov 30, 2004)

I know it's violent, and at most times, I wouldn't agree with violence. But in this case, I'll make an exception . The sight of a row of gleaming white teeth every day is just too much to bear!

Hehe, I agree with Zammy there. Love them when they are worse equipped, not when they've got better machines.


----------



## HateEternal (Nov 30, 2004)

Viro said:
			
		

> Some bugger in my department received his iMac about 2 weeks ago. It's just like yours, iMac G5 20" with all the works. Felt like kicking his teeth in as he never stops smiling now .



Does he use it to his potential? Where I work PB 15's and 17s come in all the time for staff members who use MS word and nothing else. Its really hard handing it over to them.


----------



## Viro (Nov 30, 2004)

Well, at least he does. He's doing a PhD in medical imaging and he *is* definitely maxing out the G5's ability. When he's doing work anyway. You know how it is with all these grad students.


----------



## symphonix (Nov 30, 2004)

Congratulations Noonster, you will be very happy with your new iMac. I've had mine for a couple of months now and am very pleased.


----------



## Noonster (Dec 1, 2004)

symphonix said:
			
		

> Congratulations Noonster, you will be very happy with your new iMac. I've had mine for a couple of months now and am very pleased.



Thanks mate.... Im getting excited now
Didnt think i would be getting it till the new year - but should now be able to order it this week and get it before xmas


----------



## Noonster (Dec 1, 2004)

Just got a call from the bank the money is all sorted....
Just need to go down this morning and sign a couple of papers and the money will be in my account within a few hours 

HOPEFULLY i can order it today (this afternoon), if not then defo first thing in the morning!!

Then i just have to wait the 2-3weeks for it to arrive


----------



## Noonster (Dec 1, 2004)

Good news...

Just got off the phone with the very nice and helpfull lady.... she ended up giveing me £41. Which is better than nothing 

So the total price i paid was £1,726.00 for the spec posted in the first post and including Free delivery....

Just awaiting the confirmation email now (takes about 30mins).

She then said to expect a dispatch confirmation in about a weeks time 
However delivery is still expected in 2-3weeks 

Quick question... once it been dispatched is there anyway for me to track it (UK) ??


Thanks for the advice and i look forward to getting it even more now.

Daz


----------



## Noonster (Dec 1, 2004)

Just another update
- Confirmation email has arrived 

Heres the info

Thank you for placing your Apple Store order. We are pleased to send you this order confirmation containing details of your order.

Before your product is dispatched, you will receive a dispatch notification email. To check the current status of your order please visit our URL https://store.apple.com/Your/WebObjects/OrderStatusEurope

^^ Least i know i can track it so thats good 

Also....

How long will my order take?
Your order should ship on or before 22.12.2004 (or 12.22.2004 for US people)
Please allow a further 3-7 days from this date to deliver your order.

Please note that these are business days and are estimated leadtimes only.

^^ So looking at that it wont make it for xmas unless i am REALLY lucky.... - However i have heard theres currently a good turn around and to ignore that date - any truth in that ??

Thanks


----------



## ex2bot (Dec 4, 2004)

I think Apple really has a winner with the iMac G5. I recently helped two people create a configuration and purchase one. I love the design. As much as I love my desk lamp G4, I think it was a bit too far out for many people. The G5 is more conservative.

The only minor question I have (besides the mediocre gfx card) is what's up with the cd drive? Is it really slow because it's sideways? Because it's proprietary, you wouldn't be able to upgrade it (easily or at all)?

Doug


----------



## Noonster (Dec 5, 2004)

WooHoo wasnt expecting this until next week.

We are pleased to send you this dispatch notification regarding your Apple Store order. Your order has been dispatched and will be delivered to your shipping address. Please keep this email as it contains your reference number W******** and delivery number. Should you have any queries please quote these reference numbers.

Your web order reference number is: W********
Your delivery reference number is: 80********

The expected delivery time for your order is 6 - 7 days.
Please note that these are business days and that this is an estimated lead-time only.

^^^ NICE ONE....

Going by that means i will defo have it by xmas, was not expecting it to be dispatched untill the 22 and its only the 4th. I know i still have to wait for delivery and anything can happen but for now i am wll excited and fingers crossed i do get it in 6-7 days like it says


----------



## Noonster (Dec 5, 2004)

Been to the website, heres the info
04 dez 04 30 60 departed from product source Apple Shanghai
04 dez 04 05 00 boxes scanned Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
04 dez 04 00 05 Data received from supplier Apple Shanghai

Clicked the 80** number on the left but it gave no info as yet, as
obviously not in holland yet....

Looking at that info means it left the shanghi today.

 When i check it direct from apple website i get this info

01/12/2004
01:21 PM GMT

W********

 APP FOR IMAC/EMAC-E/K-INT
 IMAC20/1.8G5/1GB/160G/SD/APX/BTWLKB/B

Shipped

APP FOR IMAC/EMAC-E/K-INT
Shipped

1 Shipped 04/12/2004

Invoice No. : **********

Carrier : TNT Nederland B.V.

Tracking Number(s) :
C*******

IMAC20/1.8G5/1GB/160G/SD/APX/BTWLKB/B
Shipped

1 Shipped 04/12/2004

Invoice No. : **********

Carrier : TNT Nederland B.V.

# Tracking Number(s) : *****************

I think that looks good and means i am going to defo get it sooner rather than later - maybe week of the 13th December ??


----------



## Noonster (Dec 6, 2004)

Anyone ?


----------



## Noonster (Dec 6, 2004)

Another update...

Spoke to Apple today and they are expecting delivery to me on the 14th or 15th.
However he said if i ring on Friday they will be able to give me an exact date.


----------



## diablojota (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow!  Great. I hope you get it soon. Great holiday gift.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 6, 2004)

Hate to be the only one to put a downer on this otherwise positive, happy thread, but it's GOTTA be said: it's not a question of IF the hard disk in your new iMac dies, but WHEN

When you get your new iMac, you'll get a 30-day free trial account at .Mac. Go for it, even if you don't plan on keeping it. Why? There's a great little piece of software called "Backup" that comes free with it. Download it, install it and *use it regularly!* 

Sound advice for all!  ::angel:: 

Don't you just HATE IT when some fool barges in and states the bleedin' OBVIOUS!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 6, 2004)

but I'm sure that I'm preachin' to the converted here. So many wise Mac heads as there are at MacOSX.com will alreday know this to be a fact of life.  ::sleepy:: 

 I'll shut up now.


----------



## Noonster (Dec 6, 2004)

^^ I didnt actually know that - but i was planning on trialing it anyways....

How much data does it let you back up then ??


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 6, 2004)

All of it! Or at least as much as you have room for on the destination device, be it CD, DVD or another hard drive. 

My system is backed up daily by Retrospect Remote from our server, but it has proved to be a bit 'sensitive'. I run Apple's own "Backup" program by way of beiing 100% sure than _when_ my hard disk dies, I will be able to retrieve all my data.

I just use it to back up the files that I have created  images, QuarkXPress files, etc. There is no point in backing up your system and software, as these can be re-installed form source CDs anyway, but I don't want to have to start again from scratch on a 300+ page book!


----------



## Noonster (Dec 7, 2004)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> All of it! Or at least as much as you have room for on the destination device, be it CD, DVD or another hard drive.
> 
> My system is backed up daily by Retrospect Remote from our server, but it has proved to be a bit 'sensitive'. I run Apple's own "Backup" program by way of beiing 100% sure than _when_ my hard disk dies, I will be able to retrieve all my data.
> 
> I just use it to back up the files that I have created  images, QuarkXPress files, etc. There is no point in backing up your system and software, as these can be re-installed form source CDs anyway, but I don't want to have to start again from scratch on a 300+ page book!



So i would need an external hard drive to back all the data upto every once in a while ??


----------



## Noonster (Dec 7, 2004)

Just thought i would update you all...

06 dez 04 32 55 flight departed Apple Shanghai    
 06 dez 04 32 05 Flight Booked Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai   
 04 dez 04 30 60 departed from product source Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai   
 04 dez 04 05 00 boxes scanned Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai   
 04 dez 04 30 64 Departed from source Apple Shanghai   
 04 dez 04 00 05 Data received from supplier Apple Shanghai 


Its looking good


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 7, 2004)

Noonster said:
			
		

> So i would need an external hard drive to back all the data upto every once in a while ??



You have to have an alternative device to back up to, yes. You can back up to CD or DVD. All this assumes that you will be taking advantage of Apple's offer of a free period of access to .Mac to be able to get hold (legally) of the software anyway. You could do worse than to take out a subscription to the service and back up to your iDisk  the kind of thing you would do last thing at night, as it takes a while to upload all your data.


----------



## symphonix (Dec 7, 2004)

I prefer to back up manually, myself. I can't really see enough advantage in the .Mac service to justify the price.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 7, 2004)

Don't get me wrong  I'm not advocating .Mac subscriptions or indeed any one method of backing up  I'm just advocating *backing up!*

 I've lost way too much work through hard disk failure _not_ to.   
And when you consider that the projects that I tackle can take up to a year to complete and can get as large as 2030Gb, you can understand why!


----------



## symphonix (Dec 7, 2004)

I understand and completely agree with you on that. Backing up is vital. However, I prefer to do it myself, that way I know its been done right, and for important stuff I can keep multiple backups (one at home, one at the office, that way I'm covered).


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 7, 2004)

That's the ticket!  

Errrr... is this the 5 minute argument or the full half hour?


----------



## symphonix (Dec 7, 2004)

Nah, this is the real quiet day at the office argument ...


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 8, 2004)

I notice from your profile that you work at IBM Australia Help Desk. If you're bored, try checking out the discussion here:

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47898&goto=newpost


----------



## Noonster (Dec 8, 2004)

Just another update...

	08 dez 04 	30 10 	departed direct 	Apple Shanghai 	09 dez 04
	08 dez 04 	40 60 	Arrived at EDC 	KN Luxemburg 	09 dez 04
	06 dez 04 	32 55 	flight departed 	Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 	 
	06 dez 04 	32 05 	Flight Booked 	Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 	 
	04 dez 04 	30 60 	departed from product source 	Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 	 
	04 dez 04 	05 00 	boxes scanned 	Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 	 
	04 dez 04 	30 64 	Departed from source 	Apple Shanghai 	 
	04 dez 04 	00 05 	Data received from supplier 	Apple Shanghai 	 


Not sure what EDC is ??
But looking at that means is "should" leave Luxemburg 2mora, so therefore i should have it by the middle of next week


----------



## Noonster (Dec 10, 2004)

Its getting close now.....

09 dez 04 90 75 truck arrived at final destination Apple Shanghai 09 dez 04  
 08 dez 04 30 10 departed direct KN Luxemburg   
 08 dez 04 40 60 Arrived at EDC KN Luxemburg 09 dez 04 
 06 dez 04 32 55 flight departed Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai   
 06 dez 04 32 05 Flight Booked Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai   
 04 dez 04 30 60 departed from product source Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai   
 04 dez 04 05 00 boxes scanned Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai   
 04 dez 04 30 64 Departed from source Apple Shanghai   
 04 dez 04 00 05 Data received from supplier Apple Shanghai   

Shouldnt be long now.... just a matter of days?


----------



## Noonster (Dec 11, 2004)

Getting very close now

11 Dec 2004 	07:34 	Northampton Hub 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 
10 Dec 2004 	23:37 	Eindhoven 	Shipped From Originating Depot 
10 Dec 2004 	16:55 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 
10 Dec 2004 	16:17 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
10 Dec 2004 	16:15 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Received At Transit Point

When i rang apple yesterday they told me it would be delivered on Tuesday... but looking at that i would think i should get it on monday - it only needs to go from Northampton to East Yorkshire....

What you think??


----------



## Viro (Dec 11, 2004)

Just wait patiently.


----------



## Convert (Dec 11, 2004)

I remember when my Powerbook came to Stanstead Airport. Came all the way down here from Alton (I'm in Dorchester, Dorset). No one answered the door. So it should of gone to the nearest depot (southampton I think). Nope, it went ALL THE WAY BACK. TNT is kinda weird.

I think you have a good chance of getting it monday.


----------



## Noonster (Dec 11, 2004)

Viro said:
			
		

> Just wait patiently.



I am


----------



## Noonster (Dec 11, 2004)

Convert said:
			
		

> I remember when my Powerbook came to Stanstead Airport. Came all the way down here from Alton (I'm in Dorchester, Dorset). No one answered the door. So it should of gone to the nearest depot (southampton I think). Nope, it went ALL THE WAY BACK. TNT is kinda weird.
> 
> I think you have a good chance of getting it monday.



 - Bet you was gutted mate... i would have been.

Yeah im thinking there is a good chance also - someone is always in so i should be ok


----------



## Noonster (Dec 14, 2004)

Checked the status this morning and was shocked

13 Dec 2004  17:19  Leeds  Not Home On Delivery Attempt To Residential Address  
13 Dec 2004  07:54  Leeds  Import Received  
13 Dec 2004  02:38  Leeds  Import Received  
13 Dec 2004  02:04  Leeds  Out For Delivery  
13 Dec 2004  01:56  Leeds  Import Received  
11 Dec 2004  07:34  Northampton Hub  Consignment Received At Transit Point  
10 Dec 2004  23:37  Eindhoven  Shipped From Originating Depot  
10 Dec 2004  16:55  Arnhem Hub  Consignment Received At Transit Point  
10 Dec 2004  16:17  Arnhem Hub  Consignment Passed Through Transit Point  
10 Dec 2004  16:15  Arnhem Hub  Consignment Received At Transit Point  


Look at the top one!!
I know for a Fact someone was in the house as i was there!!!

Rang TNT this morning and they said
"Your good wernt due for delivery until today, however they were ready so a driver took them with him yesterday, as he was going to deliver them if he got chance.... It looks like he didnt get chance BUT they are back out for delivery today with a different driver".

I said that doesnt explain the bit about me not being in when i was.

Her reply "I can only guess, but i think the driver hit the wrong key"

AHHHHH Not happy!!!
It better come today...


Darren


----------



## Noonster (Dec 14, 2004)

Just had a call from TNT - same lady i spoke to this morning.
She has contacted the Driver and he should have it delivery to my house by 1pm 

Looks like i am going to have to get away from work a couple of hours early - say 2:30/3:00pm as i wont he able to wait untill 5pm to get it, once i know its there LOL

Will keep you informed.


Darren


----------



## Noonster (Dec 14, 2004)

The iMac has now arrived....
Its at home and im at work 
Arived at 12:50,

Couple of things by brother said
1) Its just an iMac box... not inside anything else like a cardboard box - is this normal?
2) He said it looks like the box has been opened and resealed - Is this normal?
3) Apple Care is there and perfect.

Managed to get off work early so by 3:30pm i should be home and have it setup etc...

Will keep you updated

Darren


----------



## symphonix (Dec 14, 2004)

Yeehaa!    

I know how it feels to be waiting for weeks to get your hands on one of these. Hope it works out well for you...

Errr ...

OK, you can stop hugging it now...  ::love::


----------



## Noonster (Dec 15, 2004)

Managed to get home and get the iMac unboxed etc... without a problem - Heres my Findings... if you notice a problem maybe you can help!

1) How Big... The screen is massive - put my gf's laptop infront of it and i just had to laugh.

2) Nice Desktop area to work on - can get lots of apps open without them overlapping.

3) Screen Quality is amazing - I put a DVD in to watch and it looked better than my widescreen TV with DVD player... VERY impressed.

4) Managed to set things up without any problems (Username/Expose/Screensaver/Energy Savings/Dock/etc.. etc..)
Thanks mostly to people on heres help.

5) Left the Proceesor setting at Automatic for now, want to get it all updated and see how things go before i crank the baby up!!

6) DVD Drive is noisey when using a CD (not all though?) however when i used/played a DVD they was little/no sound - Is this normal?? How is it fixed??

7) Sound its actually better than i expected from the internal speakers - however cant wait to get the JBL Creature II's.

^^ Lots more good things but that will do for now - Taken a few pics and will upload them as soon as i can get online with it!!

PROBLEM TIME

Couldnt get connected to the internet - Unfortunatly the USB modem i have doesnt work with the iMac (Its a speedtouch), and before anyone says yeah i have read the other forum about someone getting it to work, but i couldnt!!!

I KNOW, I KNOW, I KNOW - You told me not to use the usb modem... but i wanted to get online to register the computer and get it all upto date... and i didnt want to wait untill i got the Wireless router in January.

Anyways - I cant live without the internet, and couldnt wait till January so last night i went and ordered this
- http://www.d-link.co.uk/?go=jN7uAYL.../hKltbNlwaaRp6zgtAmu5j3cf/YEMAM7h3aPmLU0Ste4=
(not sure how to shorten link)
It cost me £75 for both and will be delivered withing 3days - so thats by Saturday.

Therefore i wont be online on the iMac till then, I suppose this will give me time to convert all my CD's onto MP3(192 bit rate) for use in iTunes and then on my iPod Mini i get for xmas.

SORRY for going on but i thought you would wanna know.

Cheers
Darren


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 15, 2004)

6) the CD is spinning at a much higher rate than DVDs. That's probably the reason for the noise.

Congrats! We are waiting for your pics..


----------

